# Fry With Attatched Eggs?



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Has anyone ever had a premature birth with a guppy female where the egg kinda just stays attached to the fry's stomach?

If so, is there some sort of procedure to remove it? The first 6 fry the female had are normal looking, but everything after has what appears to be their egg attached...if not their eggs, then something internal I'm thinking...I swear I can see a heartbeat through it...its flesh colored, but not something that looks like it could just be an extended belly...not the same texture by sight.

I know that this happened because she was only just received in shipping yesterday...so chances are this is a premature birthing...still...any thoughts?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

"Siamese twins" are caused by a few things, and there's no treatment. Better luck next batch.


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

O.O THATS what it is? Jeeze. I make one comment on a picture last week how I've 'never seen that before' and I get them. :/ Way to go Sora. ><


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

The other possibility is that it's just the yolk sac. If it is, it will be absorbed by the fry over a few days.


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Fishpunk said:


> The other possibility is that it's just the yolk sac. If it is, it will be absorbed by the fry over a few days.


Ya know, I'm glad you said that, cause I was sitting here wondering if they had absorbed their twins. Lol.
Checked on them this morning and found them all looking normal more or less, so I was kinda confused. Pretty psyched though. The female had 45 fry that she didn't eat.  Here's hoping they are healthy though, seeing as they're all premature.


----------

